# Dont Like Whisker Biscut or drop aways



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ok iam picky 
dont like wisker biscut or drop aways
like full containment
have a NAP "full containment"
i hate it 
arrow doesent stay on rest
kind of want a Hostage 
any more ideas


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The only rest that comes to mind is the hostage. It is a good rest. I would go for it, if you really hate a drop away. But, I don't know why you would.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

get an ultra-rest, the arrow doesn't fall off the rest and it's very accurrate.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Tri-Van. It's a drop away but it is just like the hostage. The brushes make it not move, for the stalks, I like mine.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Why dont you like drop-aways? just wondering.. 
I think a limbdriver is one of the best rests you can get, but it is a drop-away.. And I agree with Sighting In, get a hostage..


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Why dont you like drop-aways? just wondering..
> I think a limbdriver is one of the best rests you can get, but it is a drop-away.. And I agree with Sighting In, get a hostage..


the limbdriver is an awesome rest.... its a fall away but doesnt connect to a cable.... why i agree.. why dont you like them?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Personally I would get an arrow holder and a limbdriver. Hostage bristles wear very fast and the arrow can still fall off of the bottom bristles if you shoot smaller dia arrows


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to BowBoy78's "theory of a dropaway"
think about this for a second
when you are tuning your bow you shoot through newspaper and try to get a uniform cut with the vanes
your drop away drops away 
it is free to go
no stability
which leads to a fishtailing arrow 
the man i talked to at fin and feather has ben to mathews tech school and has serviced bows for 30 years says that they are the hardest to tune
with a full containment the arrow is supported for 4-8 longer 
another thing if you jump and make a horrible shot yanking the trigger the bow jumps and and the arrow is not supported and is still being propeled by the string.
another 
bowtechcaptian9 has a tripwire and if you dont pull the bow right it will jump the arrow and make a horrible noise when it hits the sight 
it goes along with the KISS theory
*K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*tupid


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

BowBoy78 said:


> Welcome to BowBoy78's "theory of a dropaway"
> think about this for a second
> when you are tuning your bow you shoot through newspaper and try to get a uniform cut with the vanes
> your drop away drops away
> ...


i see your point on most things but, in my experience...tuning my dads and my bow from his finger rest to his new drop away....no issues tuning his bow through paper or with bh....

the Qad is a full containment rest so your arrow is always on the rest...vane clearance is good and no tuning issues...

if you want a rest that the arrow stays on the bow longer look at the mathews downforce and the vapor trail limb drivers...

those drop aways the arrows are on the rest far longer before the prongs drop away ... both good rests but not full containment...

i would never use a whisker biscuit but if you like that style i would go with the octane hostage ... full containment with bristles but you also get full vane clearance...

the drop aways were designed to actually help eliminate some tuning issues due to form because the arrow is not on the rest as long as with other traditional prong and shoot thru rests...

my advice would be to get something used off the classifieds and try a drop away before you rule it out ... you can always resell it for what you paid used...

any other questions or advice just keep asking...there is alot of good info on this site


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive always shot a hostage and have never had a problem.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, the KISS theory I can understand, but most of the rest of that, I don't really agree with. 

I shoot a Limbsaver drop away, and tuning it was no problem. I can usually get it good to go within 3-5 shots. I know another girl in my area who uses the same rest, and she shoots very well with it.

I have seen too many pros using drop away rests to think they don't work well. Many records have been set and trophies won with them. You can't tell me they don't work well, because I have seen it too many times.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i dont agree with the rest thing either... Fall Away rests are the best out there..... the arent hard to tune into the bow.... i love the limbdriver because there isnt any tuning involved with that rest... and its an awesome design


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

we can fight about this all day but thats my opinion and i dont think that you guys should change but i dont like them


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> we can fight about this all day but thats my opinion and i dont think that you guys should change but i dont like them


then go with the Octane... your choice, were just explaining our opinions


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the promise of the Octane hostage, but hate the reality. Do a search on here and see how many have suffered the brush wear problem. I went back to the Wisker Biscuit rest for hunting and would not recommend the Hostage. My second choice is a drop away QAD rest. The bristle wear is a serious drawback. I was replacing brushes too often for my taste. Just some friendly advice.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

exactly... the reason i dont like whisker biscuits is because they rip fletchings off of arrows and tear apart feathers.


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a quad ultra drop away rest from quality archery designs it was easy to tune and never shoots taill high.... have you actually tried a quality drop away?


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

well if your reason for no drop away is because it will change the arrow flight, infact if the arrow stays on the whole time that means its a longer time to screw stuff up, torque and other stuff. i know with a recurve theres people who think you need this super hightech rest when infact the arrow dosnt actually touch it after release, tis why i shoot a hoyt superrest and i still shot 1300 scores

thats my opinion

Chris


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

go with a trophy taker


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

You could also check out the Athens omega

http://www.athensarchery.com/alpha.html

I looked it up in Lancaster as well, and its a bit pricey, but from what i have read from guys using them, they're very nice.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> You could also check out the Athens omega
> 
> http://www.athensarchery.com/alpha.html
> 
> I looked it up in Lancaster as well, and its a bit pricey, but from what i have read from guys using them, they're very nice.


OK thats cool iam not going to lie


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

bowtechy95 said:


> then go with the Octane... your choice, were just explaining our opinions


thanks for the opinions but i went to fin and feather because we had today off and the senior tech is probably the smartest man in the field of archery that i know and he says he has tuned many of them and says the tricky part is getting the rest to fall at the right point. 
because some drop within 3 inches and some are perfect
He shoots a wiskerbiskut and we shot it through the chrony and it is 3fps slower with the biskut
still going 301 on a 04 year bow
he gave me a good deal and i bought one


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

BowBoy78 said:


> we can fight about this all day but thats my opinion and i dont think that you guys should change but i dont like them


Well I agree with the others that sugested a Limbdriver. Its different from other fall away rests for a few reasons. First it does not connect to the cable, so it will not interfere with the function of your bow. It stays up longer than other fall away rests so it suports the arrow longer, but when it goes its gone because its driven down by the limb. There are never clearence issues because the launcher drops so fast. Also the launcher itself it a little flexible almost like a blade rest so it is more forgiving while the arrow is still on the rest. The limbdriver it a totally different animal than any of the fall away rest, much better IMO.


----------

